# Loss of water in bubble counter



## Tucker90 (6 Apr 2020)

Is this a sign my extinguisher is nearly empty? Saw a pretty dramatic reduction within the last 3 days?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conort2 (6 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Is this a sign my extinguisher is nearly empty? Saw a pretty dramatic reduction within the last 3 days?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I believe it just evaporates out. I don’t bother refilling mine once I have my bubble count set to the level I want.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Ed Wiser (6 Apr 2020)

Best to use mineral oil to fill a Co2 bubble counter.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (6 Apr 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> Best to use mineral oil to fill a Co2 bubble counter.




I bet your fish never get digestive problems


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Apr 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> Best to use mineral oil to fill a Co2 bubble counter


You will read with many bubble counters to use water only so maybe worth following the manufacturers advice.


Tucker90 said:


> Is this a sign my extinguisher is nearly empty? Saw a pretty dramatic reduction within the last 3 days?!


No idea about your extinguisher being nearly empty - someone with more knowledge might help if you detail the regulator you have.
Most if not everyone experiences water loss from bubble counters I know that from first hand experience and people asking the exact question many times on here.


----------



## Tucker90 (6 Apr 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> You will read with many bubble counters to use water only so maybe worth following the manufacturers advice.
> 
> No idea about your extinguisher being nearly empty - someone with more knowledge might help if you detail the regulator you have.
> Most if not everyone experiences water loss from bubble counters I know that from first hand experience and people asking the exact question many times on here.



Thanks Andrew, it’s a co2 art reg, after reading up turns out it can be a number of things, but nothing to worry about! 

Topped it up will monitor it as we go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepMetropolis (6 Apr 2020)

I use glycerine in my bubble counters.. No problems with evaporation, easier to read at higher rates..


----------



## Ed Wiser (6 Apr 2020)

Have used mineral in Co2 counters for years.  Never a problem. Learned it from another hobbyist.







Works great an actually makes it easier to see the bubbles better.


----------



## tiger15 (6 Apr 2020)

All water filled bubble counters will empty out over time.  At first I thought there was a micro leak in my counter that could not be detected by soap testing.  Now I came to believe it is evaporation loss from dry CO2 bubbling through water.  I’m afraid of using mineral oil for fear of backing Up into the regulator because my bubble counter does not come with built in check valve.  Many CO2 diffuser doubles as bubble counter, but rarely with reactor except Tunze style reactor which I use.   Tunze has the advantage over regular bubble counter because the bubble size is 3x as large which transfers into slower rate I can read.

https://www.tunze.com/CA/en/details/7074.500-co2-diffuser.html


----------



## Witcher (6 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Is this a sign my extinguisher is nearly empty?


It can be an effect of CO2 mixing with water and forming carbonic acid in gaseous form and slowly escaping into your tank.


----------



## Wookii (8 Apr 2020)

I have the same issue in the straight CO2 Art bubble counter on my regulator  - I would personally be reluctant in using mineral oil in case it found its way up the CO2 line into the tank. I know when I’ve overfilled bubble counters in the past some excess water can work it’s way up the tubing.

At least with the glycerine option, it is a safe edible substance.

You can also buy this stuff off the shelf:

https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-bubble-counter-fluid-100ml-p-6203.html

Though it could well just be glycerine also.


----------

